# Latest ultrasound results



## Suburban

Hi,
I have just got the paper copy of my results through the post at last - here's what they say:

'There are a couple of tiny cysts in the right lobe of the thyroid measuring up to 3 mm. There is a small focus of calcification within the right lobe of the thyroid. There are 3 nodules in the left lobe of the thyroid. The smallest measures 2 mm. The larger nodules are heterogeneous but predominantly isoechoic to the remainder of the thyroid and difficult to clearly define. However the largest appears to measure approximately 1.3 x 1.5 cm in diameter and contains calcification. No cervical lymph adenopathy.'

I have been through them with my family doc (not a specialist yet as I am waiting for another appointment hopefully). I am really worried about the largest nodule that I think is solid with calcification - I keep thinking it might be malignant......
:scared0015:

Wondering what others think about my results?


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Hi,
> I have just got the paper copy of my results through the post at last - here's what they say:
> 
> 'There are a couple of tiny cysts in the right lobe of the thyroid measuring up to 3 mm. There is a small focus of calcification within the right lobe of the thyroid. There are 3 nodules in the left lobe of the thyroid. The smallest measures 2 mm. The larger nodules are heterogeneous but predominantly isoechoic to the remainder of the thyroid and difficult to clearly define. However the largest appears to measure approximately 1.3 x 1.5 cm in diameter and contains calcification. No cervical lymph adenopathy.'
> 
> I have been through them with my family doc (not a specialist yet as I am waiting for another appointment hopefully). I am really worried about the largest nodule that I think is solid with calcification - I keep thinking it might be malignant......
> :scared0015:
> 
> Wondering what others think about my results?


Calcification does suggest cancer but it is not always so. I am sure they will be arranging FNA (fine needle aspiration?)

Not having any cervical lymph adenopathy is a very good sign.

Please let us know what the next step is and do know you are in my prayers.

Also, what did your family doc have to say?


----------



## Suburban

Thanks Andros,

My visit to the family doc was positive in that I am reassured he is doing all he can to make sure I can see the endo again. He said he thought they would want to do FNA on the largest nodule, as well as do another ultrasound. He tried to calm me down as I was racing ahead with thoughts of surgery etc. I also got him to feel my neck glands which he said were actually ok. I also spoke to him about having really frequent and irregular periods which I thought were more of a sign of hypo - not hyperthyroidism, but he said they could be due to hyper?

We also went through the ultrasound results so I could understand what some of the words meant such as 'isoechoic' and 'hetergeneous".

If I haven't heard anything by a couple of weeks from the endo then my doc will get in touch with him again. It's good to feel that he wants to get things sorted for me as I've had a rubbish time with docs in the past.

I just hope the endo will do the FNA without any bother as the thought of what's going on with these nodules is doing my head in....


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Thanks Andros,
> 
> My visit to the family doc was positive in that I am reassured he is doing all he can to make sure I can see the endo again. He said he thought they would want to do FNA on the largest nodule, as well as do another ultrasound. He tried to calm me down as I was racing ahead with thoughts of surgery etc. I also got him to feel my neck glands which he said were actually ok. I also spoke to him about having really frequent and irregular periods which I thought were more of a sign of hypo - not hyperthyroidism, but he said they could be due to hyper?
> 
> We also went through the ultrasound results so I could understand what some of the words meant such as 'isoechoic' and 'hetergeneous".
> 
> If I haven't heard anything by a couple of weeks from the endo then my doc will get in touch with him again. It's good to feel that he wants to get things sorted for me as I've had a rubbish time with docs in the past.
> 
> I just hope the endo will do the FNA without any bother as the thought of what's going on with these nodules is doing my head in....


Oh yes; hyper can cause frequent, very long and heavy periods. It is horrible.

Maybe they could do RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) instead of another ultra-sound. The latter has some limitations. Could you ask your doctor? Besides it would be good to know your rate of uptake.

Take one day at a time here and try not to be fearful. Remember, most of us here have survived and are now doing well. That should ease your mind somewhat.


----------



## Suburban

Thanks. I'm not sure about the RAI because of any other health problems it may cause glow ? I don't like the idea of being radioactive! But if I have to have it for the best then I will.


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure about the RAI because of any other health problems it may cause glow ? I don't like the idea of being radioactive! But if I have to have it for the best then I will.


RAIU is not the same as RAI. RAIU; the dose is very low just so they can get a good picture. RAI is a higher dose designed to zap out the thyroid.

I can appreciate your stance on that; of course!


----------



## Suburban

I will have to look into how much of a dose they give you and consider it some more I think. I wish I didn't have these nodules!!


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> I will have to look into how much of a dose they give you and consider it some more I think. I wish I didn't have these nodules!!


I wish you did not either but you do and the blessing is that they found them. That's the good part.


----------



## Suburban

Yeah you are right at least they have been found! Just have to get them dealt with now!


----------



## Suburban

Hi,

Well I am feeling fed up and frustrated!

Its been nearly 3 weeks since I had the ultrasound when nodules (some solid and with calcification) were found in my thyroid. I haven't heard anything back from the endo that my doc wrote to asking if the nodules should have FNA done on them. I have tried a few phone numbers trying to find out whether the endo actually recieved the docs letter or not, but for various reasons I just can't get through or there's just the answer machine. The last time I saw the endo (Oct '10) didn't actually follow through with any the tests they said they were going to do, hence my anxiety now that things aren't being sorted as they should be.

The thing is I don't know how long it is reasonable to wait to find out what is going on or whether I might be being too pushy by keeping on trying to phone them or the doc. I am just worried that the nodules might be harbouring something bad!

There is another hospital locally I could go to but my experience there was not good either - the endo there just had a quick feel of my neck, said it wasn't cancer but a few cysts and that was it, on my merry way. No ultrasound or anything!

I'm feeling really stressed!

I also had an ultrasound on my uterus today because of irregular frequent periods and they be may something in there (could be a blood clot or polyp or something apparently). I don't know if its all connected!

I have arranged to have a telephone consultation with my doc on Wednesday to see he can phone up the endo to get me seen for a FNA but I'm worried I will come over as being nagging/pushy....:scared0011:


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I am feeling fed up and frustrated!
> 
> Its been nearly 3 weeks since I had the ultrasound when nodules (some solid and with calcification) were found in my thyroid. I haven't heard anything back from the endo that my doc wrote to asking if the nodules should have FNA done on them. I have tried a few phone numbers trying to find out whether the endo actually recieved the docs letter or not, but for various reasons I just can't get through or there's just the answer machine. The last time I saw the endo (Oct '10) didn't actually follow through with any the tests they said they were going to do, hence my anxiety now that things aren't being sorted as they should be.
> 
> The thing is I don't know how long it is reasonable to wait to find out what is going on or whether I might be being too pushy by keeping on trying to phone them or the doc. I am just worried that the nodules might be harbouring something bad!
> 
> There is another hospital locally I could go to but my experience there was not good either - the endo there just had a quick feel of my neck, said it wasn't cancer but a few cysts and that was it, on my merry way. No ultrasound or anything!
> 
> I'm feeling really stressed!
> 
> I also had an ultrasound on my uterus today because of irregular frequent periods and they be may something in there (could be a blood clot or polyp or something apparently). I don't know if its all connected!
> 
> I have arranged to have a telephone consultation with my doc on Wednesday to see he can phone up the endo to get me seen for a FNA but I'm worried I will come over as being nagging/pushy....:scared0011:


What I don't understand is why can't you get through to your doc? No one to answer the phones, period? Is that the case? Are they even still in business?

Why don't you take the ultra-sound results to the other endo. That should wake him up,don't you think?

Your PCP can order FNA based on the sonogram; no?

Maybe you have a fibroid. It is quite common w/thyroid disease for some reason. Well, suffice it to say, nothing works right with thyroid disease.


----------



## Suburban

When I've rung up the hospital its seems its either at the wrong time - this person is on leave for instance, or I get their answer machine! I don't know if I should go back to the original endo because of the way I feel he fobbed me off - I think he should of done more investigations. I'm worried I will get fobbed off again. I don't know what to do. The last endo I saw back in October was in a teaching hospital and did seem at first like he wanted to be more thorough - I don't know what happened.

My family doc is with me on trying to get some way forward with all of this but I feel yet again its being left up to me to try and find out what's going on.

If I can get the FNA done at my first local hospital (where I saw the first endo) I wonder if - if the results mean further action should be taken - I could choose where I have it followed up. I don't have much faith in the system at the moment.

On another note do you think that as a team, the surgeons performing about 70 thyroid operations a year is good enough? This is something else I have been thinking about if I were to go back to the first endo.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Suburban

I still haven't heard back from the hospital that my doc wrote to asking if I should have FNA on the nodules that were found. It will be 4 weeks ago tomorrow. I spoke to my doc last week who said he wouldn't have expected to have heard anything for a least a few weeks. I think thats too long! I'm feeling really anxious. My doc suggested I write a letter to the hospital to see if that will hurry things up! I don't see why I should have to! Also if I have to do things like that to get seen what happens next - more writing of letters for treatment?!

I'm thinking about asking him to refer me back to the other hospital where I was first seen about 4 years ago - but I also had a bad experience there!

Don't know what to do! Do I wait and see if the hospital get in touch or do I ask for the referral back to the original hospital?

All I can think is that I might have cancer in my thyroid and I'm being left to it!

Any advice much appreciated - its all doing my head in - I'm a wreck! Sorry for the rant!


----------



## webster2

I am really sorry to hear of the delay, and the run around you have been dealt. Are you able to phone them, or stop by, if it isn't too far away? It seems like too much of this part of the treatment is left up to you to manage, and it shouldn't be. You never have to apologize for a rant, and it really wasn't one, because everyone here understands. Is there a patient advocacy department in the hospital? Someone that could help you out with this? I hope some action is taken soon, the stress is not doing you any good. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## Suburban

Thanks webster2 - I did try and phone them a couple of times but can't get through - just answerphones all the time and given different numbers to call. I left my details on their answerphone but no reply - I feel they don't care!. Its a train ride away in the next city otherwise I would pop in there. Its a good idea that you gave about whether there is a patient advocacy department - I hadn't thought of that - I will look into it. I think a lot of the time here in the UK it seems as though its up to the patient to make sure they get the right treatment which is wrong!

As you say, I am stressed - not good! Just want things sorted....


----------



## webster2

Hang in there, it is really hard to be an advocate for yourself when you don't feel well. I will send positive thoughts that this will be sorted out for you very soon. Take care & we'll be there with you in spirit!


----------



## Suburban

Thanks that means a lot to me.


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> I still haven't heard back from the hospital that my doc wrote to asking if I should have FNA on the nodules that were found. It will be 4 weeks ago tomorrow. I spoke to my doc last week who said he wouldn't have expected to have heard anything for a least a few weeks. I think thats too long! I'm feeling really anxious. My doc suggested I write a letter to the hospital to see if that will hurry things up! I don't see why I should have to! Also if I have to do things like that to get seen what happens next - more writing of letters for treatment?!
> 
> I'm thinking about asking him to refer me back to the other hospital where I was first seen about 4 years ago - but I also had a bad experience there!
> 
> Don't know what to do! Do I wait and see if the hospital get in touch or do I ask for the referral back to the original hospital?
> 
> All I can think is that I might have cancer in my thyroid and I'm being left to it!
> 
> Any advice much appreciated - its all doing my head in - I'm a wreck! Sorry for the rant!


Can you see an ENT (ear, nose & throat) doc? On your own?


----------



## Suburban

Hi Andros,

Unfortunately I can't do a self-referral to a specialist such a ENT doc - my local doc has to refer me here in the UK.

I think I'm giving the hospital till the end of this week to give me to contact me and if they haven't then I'm going to ask my local doc if he can refer me back to my original hospital even though I'm not too happy about it. Seems I have no option!

Its all getting on my nerves! explode


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Unfortunately I can't do a self-referral to a specialist such a ENT doc - my local doc has to refer me here in the UK.
> 
> I think I'm giving the hospital till the end of this week to give me to contact me and if they haven't then I'm going to ask my local doc if he can refer me back to my original hospital even though I'm not too happy about it. Seems I have no option!
> 
> Its all getting on my nerves! explode


That is understandable. The nervous system can only take so much. In the UK, it is a process from the chatter I hear.

God bless!


----------



## SnoodMama

Hi, Suburban. Just wondering how you are doing and if you ever managed to get an FNA scheduled. That's just crazy about how hard it is to even get through to them. I'm assuming you can't afford to go to a private doctor otherwise you would have mentioned that possibility. I wonder how much it would cost in the UK. I'm in Los Angeles and I think I paid $500 out of my pocket and the insurance paid something like $1700 if I remember correctly? It was a lot of money. But I referred myself to a doc outside my health plan because the stupid endocrinologist with my HMO didn't have any openings for 4 months. I couldn't stand to wait that long so I figured that the money was better spent on my health and peace of mind than on anything else. But, I was lucky to have a little extra money to cover it. Well. This isn't any help to you is it. I just wanted to see if you ever got in touch with them or if you have any other options to consider. I was a little confused about the experiences you had with the other endos you saw before.


----------



## Suburban

Hi SnoodMama,

Unfortunately I still haven't had the FNA done yet! My local doc wrote to the last Endo I saw asking if they would see me again about it last month (10th June) and I have heard nothing back from them. I've tried phoning the Endo a couple of times and left answerphone messages but to no avail. My doc has suggested I write them a letter - but I feel if I have to beg for them to treat me what will the actual treatment be like?!

I tried phoning my local doc the other day but he is on leave for this week. I'm thinking of asking him to refer me back to the first Endo I saw in 2007 in the hope of just getting the FNA done. The problem with that Endo was he just felt my neck and said 'don't worry there's only a few cysts, its not cancer. If you put on a few pounds you wouldn't even see the goiter' (!). I was rather naive at the time and didn't realise he should of done at least an ultrasound! I feel he fobbed me off - and his name was Dr. Reckless!!

I am starting to feel desperate. I can't afford to go private so I can only choose between the two NHS hospitals that I live near. Its a nightmare - can't sleep for worrying about it!

Thanks for your concern : )


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Hi SnoodMama,
> 
> Unfortunately I still haven't had the FNA done yet! My local doc wrote to the last Endo I saw asking if they would see me again about it last month (10th June) and I have heard nothing back from them. I've tried phoning the Endo a couple of times and left answerphone messages but to no avail. My doc has suggested I write them a letter - but I feel if I have to beg for them to treat me what will the actual treatment be like?!
> 
> I tried phoning my local doc the other day but he is on leave for this week. I'm thinking of asking him to refer me back to the first Endo I saw in 2007 in the hope of just getting the FNA done. The problem with that Endo was he just felt my neck and said 'don't worry there's only a few cysts, its not cancer. If you put on a few pounds you wouldn't even see the goiter' (!). I was rather naive at the time and didn't realise he should of done at least an ultrasound! I feel he fobbed me off - and his name was Dr. Reckless!!
> 
> I am starting to feel desperate. I can't afford to go private so I can only choose between the two NHS hospitals that I live near. Its a nightmare - can't sleep for worrying about it!
> 
> Thanks for your concern : )


Oh, my goodness!! This is a most horrible situation! Even though you don't feel well, you are going to have to ramp up the pressure on these folks to get you in for FNA.

There is no way a doctor can palpitate and say it's not cancer. Good grief.

Saying a prayer for you that something "pops" and soon. You might have to write that letter of appeal.


----------



## Suburban

I did hear that Dr Reckless might of retired but the other Endo that was there with him that time in 2007 is still there - he also seemed to go along with what was been said (and not done!). I feel like both hospitals - current and old - done care! Just want the FNA done in case its something bad......

Thanks Andros. Do I write that letter or do I get my doc to refer me back again? - I don't know! I think the original place will probably see me sooner thats only thing.


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> I did hear that Dr Reckless might of retired but the other Endo that was there with him that time in 2007 is still there - he also seemed to go along with what was been said (and not done!). I feel like both hospitals - current and old - done care! Just want the FNA done in case its something bad......
> 
> Thanks Andros. Do I write that letter or do I get my doc to refer me back again? - I don't know! I think the original place will probably see me sooner thats only thing.


Yeah but maybe you should get the letter going so you have a back-up? You are not the first I have heard this sort of story from.

There are always good parts and bad parts to "every" system.


----------



## Suburban

I think I'm going to write the letter and see what happens. I do have a bad feeling about going back to the original endo where I was fobbed off.

There seems to be more bad parts than good to the system I'm experiencing! 

It does seem like there are more Endo's trained in diabetes rather than thyroid over here - probably part of the problem.


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> I think I'm going to write the letter and see what happens. I do have a bad feeling about going back to the original endo where I was fobbed off.
> 
> There seems to be more bad parts than good to the system I'm experiencing!
> 
> It does seem like there are more Endo's trained in diabetes rather than thyroid over here - probably part of the problem.


Same is true here. Diabetes is where it is happening; as they say!

Do you have to see an endo; is that the only kind of referral you can get for your circumstances?


----------



## Suburban

I don't know if I can get a referral for someone else - would an ENT be any better? Would they have the specialist knowledge needed for thyroid issues, do you think?


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> I don't know if I can get a referral for someone else - would an ENT be any better? Would they have the specialist knowledge needed for thyroid issues, do you think?


Oh, yeah.....................and they certainly would be expert at surgery if that is your end game with all of this.

You have nothing to lose by trying. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Suburban

Ok when I get to talk to my local doc (in about a weeks time) I'll ask him if he could do that. Can't hurt to have a go - can't get any worse I reckon! Thanks x


----------



## Txngrl

Oh my goodness. I can't believe you are having such trouble. My heart goes out to you. I really, really hope you get your FNA done soon and that the results ease your mind.

It's so stressful and exhausting to live in a constant state of worry and panic. You've been dealing with this for so long now it's just awful. I really hope we hear about some progress soon.


----------



## Suburban

Thanks for the support. Yeah I do feel really stressed out! Like you said in your other post about an issue with your ovaries I also have something going on like that (another ultrasound to be done soon). Its all combining to a big worry!


----------



## Suburban

Well I spoke with my local doc this morning to tell him I still haven't heard anything back from the hospital about them seeing me again. I told him I was thinking of asking him to refer me back to my original endo even though I wasn't happy about that either and he said I could be waiting even longer to see someone then (I would be back at the beginning again in terms of the referral process). He is happy to refer me to wherever but thinks I should push it just a bit more with the current endo and gave me the number of the patient advice and liaison service. I have just phoned them and they said they will get in touch with the hospital on my behalf to see what's going on. I'm now waiting to hear back on the situation. I'm soooo stressed about it all!


----------



## webster2

Suburban said:


> Well I spoke with my local doc this morning to tell him I still haven't heard anything back from the hospital about them seeing me again. I told him I was thinking of asking him to refer me back to my original endo even though I wasn't happy about that either and he said I could be waiting even longer to see someone then (I would be back at the beginning again in terms of the referral process). He is happy to refer me to wherever but thinks I should push it just a bit more with the current endo and gave me the number of the patient advice and liaison service. I have just phoned them and they said they will get in touch with the hospital on my behalf to see what's going on. I'm now waiting to hear back on the situation. I'm soooo stressed about it all!


I am so sorry this is taking too long to sort out for you. I will keep you in my thoughts and hope that someone gets moving to get you feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## Suburban

Thanks webster2. I like I'm in limbo now waiting for them to call back and let me the situation


----------



## webster2

Yes, it seems like that is just what it is. We'll support you, and continue to pray that you will get the help you need very soon.


----------



## Suburban

Thanks that means a lot.


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Well I spoke with my local doc this morning to tell him I still haven't heard anything back from the hospital about them seeing me again. I told him I was thinking of asking him to refer me back to my original endo even though I wasn't happy about that either and he said I could be waiting even longer to see someone then (I would be back at the beginning again in terms of the referral process). He is happy to refer me to wherever but thinks I should push it just a bit more with the current endo and gave me the number of the patient advice and liaison service. I have just phoned them and they said they will get in touch with the hospital on my behalf to see what's going on. I'm now waiting to hear back on the situation. I'm soooo stressed about it all!


Good for you! Hope you hear soon and please do let us know. The "loudest" voice is always the one heard.


----------



## Suburban

Just heard back from the Patient Liaison person (PALS) who has been in touch with the other similar PALS service at the hospital - they are going through the process there now to find out what is going on with my case and why it is taking so long for the hospital to respond to me. Apparently they said it was really unusual there for a patient to be treated in such in way (!). They are going to phone me tomorrow with some more info. Fingers crossed its positive! All I want is an appointment with the endo there!


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Just heard back from the Patient Liaison person (PALS) who has been in touch with the other similar PALS service at the hospital - they are going through the process there now to find out what is going on with my case and why it is taking so long for the hospital to respond to me. Apparently they said it was really unusual there for a patient to be treated in such in way (!). They are going to phone me tomorrow with some more info. Fingers crossed its positive! All I want is an appointment with the endo there!


Sounds good to me. Your clamoring has paid off! LOL!


----------



## webster2

Suburban said:


> Just heard back from the Patient Liaison person (PALS) who has been in touch with the other similar PALS service at the hospital - they are going through the process there now to find out what is going on with my case and why it is taking so long for the hospital to respond to me. Apparently they said it was really unusual there for a patient to be treated in such in way (!). They are going to phone me tomorrow with some more info. Fingers crossed its positive! All I want is an appointment with the endo there!


Fingers & toes crossed!


----------



## Suburban

Just heard back from the PALS person: apparently the hospital where I was last seen is very embarrassed about my treatment (or lack of it!). They can see I have been totally let down by them. They have lost my test results somewhere and nothing has been followed up. 

It also appears I have been totally let down by my local doctors who were asked by the hospital to originally complete a range of tests but never did. I was the one that eventually (after waiting 6 months) had to ask them for the thyroid ultrasound and they only referred me for one begrudgingly (I found out its because they then had to pay for it not the hospital!). The other tests they were susposed to organise were never done. The hospital and the local docs both thought each other had my care in hand - but none did! Grrr!

The PALS person has said the hospital are going to issue me an apology - whether I accept it or not will be down to whether those nodules in my thyroid are ok or not I think.

Apparently now the hospital is trying to hunt down all my lost results and get them together and then decide on the next step. I feel like shouting "I just want to see the endo and get these things in my neck biopsied - is it too much to ask?!!" - sorry bit of a rant but I've had enough!

I am feeling angry! I don't want to be mucked about anymore......

I'm supposed to be getting an update from the PALS person tomorrow (they are being really helpful - I'm grateful for that).


----------



## webster2

Suburban said:


> Just heard back from the PALS person: apparently the hospital where I was last seen is very embarrassed about my treatment (or lack of it!). They can see I have been totally let down by them. They have lost my test results somewhere and nothing has been followed up.
> 
> It also appears I have been totally let down by my local doctors who were asked by the hospital to originally complete a range of tests but never did. I was the one that eventually (after waiting 6 months) had to ask them for the thyroid ultrasound and they only referred me for one begrudgingly (I found out its because they then had to pay for it not the hospital!). The other tests they were susposed to organise were never done. The hospital and the local docs both thought each other had my care in hand - but none did! Grrr!
> 
> The PALS person has said the hospital are going to issue me an apology - whether I accept it or not will be down to whether those nodules in my thyroid are ok or not I think.
> 
> Apparently now the hospital is trying to hunt down all my lost results and get them together and then decide on the next step. I feel like shouting "I just want to see the endo and get these things in my neck biopsied - is it too much to ask?!!" - sorry bit of a rant but I've had enough!
> 
> I am feeling angry! I don't want to be mucked about anymore......
> 
> I'm supposed to be getting an update from the PALS person tomorrow (they are being really helpful - I'm grateful for that).


They certainly do owe you an apology, and more. They need to get with it, and get some treatment for you.....yesterday. You are very polite, I am sure if I were to rant...you could hear and feel it across the pond! I am glad to know they know they have treated you very ill. I am so glad you found someone to take up your cause. :hugs:


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Just heard back from the PALS person: apparently the hospital where I was last seen is very embarrassed about my treatment (or lack of it!). They can see I have been totally let down by them. They have lost my test results somewhere and nothing has been followed up.
> 
> It also appears I have been totally let down by my local doctors who were asked by the hospital to originally complete a range of tests but never did. I was the one that eventually (after waiting 6 months) had to ask them for the thyroid ultrasound and they only referred me for one begrudgingly (I found out its because they then had to pay for it not the hospital!). The other tests they were susposed to organise were never done. The hospital and the local docs both thought each other had my care in hand - but none did! Grrr!
> 
> The PALS person has said the hospital are going to issue me an apology - whether I accept it or not will be down to whether those nodules in my thyroid are ok or not I think.
> 
> Apparently now the hospital is trying to hunt down all my lost results and get them together and then decide on the next step. I feel like shouting "I just want to see the endo and get these things in my neck biopsied - is it too much to ask?!!" - sorry bit of a rant but I've had enough!
> 
> I am feeling angry! I don't want to be mucked about anymore......
> 
> I'm supposed to be getting an update from the PALS person tomorrow (they are being really helpful - I'm grateful for that).


Just think if you never uttered a word. I am so glad you are empowered to advocate for yourself and you "must" keep us informed of your progress.

You have waited long enough; I hope they get to it mighty quick.


----------



## Suburban

Yeah if I hadn't got in touch with the PALS service I reckon I would of been waiting a long time for anything to happen - probably for nothing at all! I'm going to insist they sort me out with an appointment when I speak with the PALS person tomorrow. I want a date and a time!!


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Yeah if I hadn't got in touch with the PALS service I reckon I would of been waiting a long time for anything to happen - probably for nothing at all! I'm going to insist they sort me out with an appointment when I speak with the PALS person tomorrow. I want a date and a time!!


----------



## Suburban

Apparently my ultrasound results are in the actual hands of the consultant this afternoon who is deciding the next step. I am hopefully going to be given an appointment time and date in the beginning of next week. It had better be for an FNA! explode I am feeling really tired out with the stress of it all....


----------



## Suburban

Hi, I just got a call from my local doc who has been faxed a letter through from the hospital - I should be getting a copy of it soon. They are going to refer me to a maxifacial surgeon who wants to do the ultrasound again and then possibly do FNA on my biggest nodule to see if its benign. The hospital are also going to send me a request form with a load of blood tests to be done again and possibly a urine test for adrenal stuff.

So things are finally moving in the right direction! 

I am thinking that if possible then it would be good to have the other nodules biopsied as well? I suppose it depends on the size - but I don't want them to miss anything. I also do have a focus of calcification in another area of my thyroid as well as in one of the nodules.


----------



## webster2

Suburban said:


> Hi, I just got a call from my local doc who has been faxed a letter through from the hospital - I should be getting a copy of it soon. They are going to refer me to a maxifacial surgeon who wants to do the ultrasound again and then possibly do FNA on my biggest nodule to see if its benign. The hospital are also going to send me a request form with a load of blood tests to be done again and possibly a urine test for adrenal stuff.
> 
> So things are finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> I am thinking that if possible then it would be good to have the other nodules biopsied as well? I suppose it depends on the size - but I don't want them to miss anything. I also do have a focus of calcification in another area of my thyroid as well as in one of the nodules.


Yahoo! I am so glad things are finally moving in the right direction for you!


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Hi, I just got a call from my local doc who has been faxed a letter through from the hospital - I should be getting a copy of it soon. They are going to refer me to a maxifacial surgeon who wants to do the ultrasound again and then possibly do FNA on my biggest nodule to see if its benign. The hospital are also going to send me a request form with a load of blood tests to be done again and possibly a urine test for adrenal stuff.
> 
> So things are finally moving in the right direction!
> 
> I am thinking that if possible then it would be good to have the other nodules biopsied as well? I suppose it depends on the size - but I don't want them to miss anything. I also do have a focus of calcification in another area of my thyroid as well as in one of the nodules.


Holy Canolli!! You are a person of action once you decide to do it!! I am sooooooooooooooooooooo relieved!

I would think that calcification would be of great concern. You will discuss that with the surgeon.......................at long last; believe that or not!

Let us all know when this is set up. I want to know every little thing. Ha, ha! Just kidding, of course!


----------



## Suburban

You could say I can sometimes be quite determined! :winking0014:

I just want them to do their job and get me treated! Ha yes I will let you know how it all goes!


----------



## Suburban

Woo hoo! I finally have got a date to see the head and neck surgeon! Its on the 31st August. He is going to do another ultrasound on my thyroid and then 'possibly' an FNA on the largest nodule. I am going to insist they do the FNA!

I also want to discuss with the surgeon whether he thinks I should have my thyroid removed anyway whether the nodules are benign are not. I have this tight feeling around the lower part of my neck all the time and it makes me cough lying down. I am worried that if I leave its going to get bigger and raise the chances of surgery being riskier. Any opinions about this much appreciated!

I've got my bloodtests booked for a couple of weeks time - they are going to do: FBC, FSH, Free T3, Free T4, LH, Oestradiol, TSH, U&E and Creatinine. I have no idea what some of those tests are!! (apart from TSH, Free T3 & T4). I am also taking tests for Catecholamines over 24 hours and 5-HIAA -I've no idea what they are about either!

All in all its going to have taken me about 3 months in the end to get seen by the specialist. I feel as though the worry and waiting have taken over my life!


----------



## webster2

Suburban said:


> Woo hoo! I finally have got a date to see the head and neck surgeon! Its on the 31st August. He is going to do another ultrasound on my thyroid and then 'possibly' an FNA on the largest nodule. I am going to insist they do the FNA!
> 
> I also want to discuss with the surgeon whether he thinks I should have my thyroid removed anyway whether the nodules are benign are not. I have this tight feeling around the lower part of my neck all the time and it makes me cough lying down. I am worried that if I leave its going to get bigger and raise the chances of surgery being riskier. Any opinions about this much appreciated!
> 
> I've got my bloodtests booked for a couple of weeks time - they are going to do: FBC, FSH, Free T3, Free T4, LH, Oestradiol, TSH, U&E and Creatinine. I have no idea what some of those tests are!! (apart from TSH, Free T3 & T4). I am also taking tests for Catecholamines over 24 hours and 5-HIAA -I've no idea what they are about either!
> 
> All in all its going to have taken me about 3 months in the end to get seen by the specialist. I feel as though the worry and waiting have taken over my life!


Great news! I am so happy for you! It is long over due for you to have some medical attention. Best wishes. Yahoo!


----------



## Andros

Suburban said:


> Woo hoo! I finally have got a date to see the head and neck surgeon! Its on the 31st August. He is going to do another ultrasound on my thyroid and then 'possibly' an FNA on the largest nodule. I am going to insist they do the FNA!
> 
> I also want to discuss with the surgeon whether he thinks I should have my thyroid removed anyway whether the nodules are benign are not. I have this tight feeling around the lower part of my neck all the time and it makes me cough lying down. I am worried that if I leave its going to get bigger and raise the chances of surgery being riskier. Any opinions about this much appreciated!
> 
> I've got my bloodtests booked for a couple of weeks time - they are going to do: FBC, FSH, Free T3, Free T4, LH, Oestradiol, TSH, U&E and Creatinine. I have no idea what some of those tests are!! (apart from TSH, Free T3 & T4). I am also taking tests for Catecholamines over 24 hours and 5-HIAA -I've no idea what they are about either!
> 
> All in all its going to have taken me about 3 months in the end to get seen by the specialist. I feel as though the worry and waiting have taken over my life!


Even "I" am breathing a sigh of relief. LHM!


----------



## Suburban

Thanks webster2 and Andros. I'm so glad things are finally moving now. I just hope this head and neck surgeon is a good one - I've become rather cynical over the past few years! I have checked out his credentials though and thyroid disease is one of his special interests - so fingers crossed!


----------



## Suburban

Hi all, just found out that although my endo requested my Free T3 and my Free T4 levels be tested the lab seems not to have done them. I have just spoken to my local doc about this (who has my results) who says it may be because my TSH level is in range. I think the range is 0.5 - 5.00 and my TSH is 1.98. My TSH level seems to have risen a lot within a year then from about 0.47 about this time last year to 1.98 now. I am wondering why this could be?

My local doc doesn't think its important to get the FT3 and FT4 done but I'm not so sure. I can't see how the lab can make that decsion when the endo actually requested them. I am currently trying to see if - when I see the endo - they can do the tests on the day. I feeling frustrated again with having to make sure things are being done properly - grrr.

If my TSH is in range should the FT3 and FT4 still be tested?

Any advice much appreciated. I go to see the surgeon next week about my nodules so I want to go as fully informed as possible! Thanks in advance.


----------

